# Magnet for magnetic knife block



## Sigmonster (Mar 23, 2021)

So I have 2 magnetic knife blocks, but looking to build my own. It’ll look a lot nicer than the cheap ones I have and I don’t feel like forking out a ton of money for something that isn’t exactly what I want. I’ll go ahead and say my kitchen doesn’t have a space for a magnetic strip, hence why I want to build a wood block with magnetic backing. The smaller block I have can’t fit more than a 210 mm knife (I prefer the blade not sticking past the top to prevent an accident), but has great magnetic pull. My larger block can’t fit more than a 240, and the magnetic pull is too strong for my liking. Do any of you have any experience with magnets (pull strength, size, etc.) or have any suggestions? I might just order a few different kinds and see what I like best, but figured I’d ask here first


----------



## Migraine (Mar 23, 2021)

Depends on exactly how you design it, but you can adjust the strength of the pull by adjusting the thickness of the material between the magnet and the knife.


----------



## AT5760 (Mar 23, 2021)

Welcome @Sigmonster ! There have been a handful of threads about building magnetic knife blocks, and in those threads there has been discussion about magnet types (and spacing). If you do a few searches, that may get you some quick answers.


----------



## Sigmonster (Mar 23, 2021)

Migraine said:


> Depends on exactly how you design it, but you can adjust the strength of the pull by adjusting the thickness of the material between the magnet and the knife.


Good point. I found another article where they use magnets with around a 9 pound pull at 1/16” depth from the surface (they were making a knife strip so I’m guessing they wanted it to be a tad stronger), so I’ll get some around that strength and play with the depth. Thanks!


----------



## Vdark (Mar 23, 2021)

Magnetic Knife Holder


K&J Magnetics - Incredibly strong neodymium magnets at affordable prices. Large variety of stock rare earth magnets available.




www.kjmagnetics.com





Never made my own track but maybe this is useful?


----------



## Sigmonster (Mar 23, 2021)

Vdark said:


> Magnetic Knife Holder
> 
> 
> K&J Magnetics - Incredibly strong neodymium magnets at affordable prices. Large variety of stock rare earth magnets available.
> ...


That is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## valdim (Mar 23, 2021)

Vdark said:


> Magnetic Knife Holder
> 
> 
> K&J Magnetics - Incredibly strong neodymium magnets at affordable prices. Large variety of stock rare earth magnets available.
> ...


A very useful article. Thanks, too.


----------



## Vdark (Mar 23, 2021)

Please do show us what you put together and if the page is helpful or not


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 24, 2021)

If you go to K&J Magnetics website they have calculators that will get you close to what you need. Like was mentioned you can adjust the pull strength by changing the distance of the magnet to the blade. What is the purpose of a magnet in a knife block? Are the knives not being held in from gravity?


----------



## Vdark (Mar 24, 2021)

Maybe he's looking into something like this?


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 24, 2021)

That’s really nice looking and you’re probably right. I use a strip since I don’t want to use up counter space. I really like that style though.


----------



## Vdark (Mar 24, 2021)

Sigmonster said:


> My larger block can’t fit more than a 240, and the magnetic pull is too strong for my liking.



Another tip, I've had luck adding some leather as padding to reduce the magnetic pull. I've seen people here use cork for that too.


----------



## Migraine (Mar 24, 2021)

Knife Stand Idea


Thinking about having a go at building a stand for my knives. I like the Japanese style ones like this: But I'm a bit wary about how exposed the upturned edges are in terms of safety. I'm sure it'd be fine but you know, rather be safe than sorry. Don't think the girl would like them like...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





This is the stand I made in case it's any use for inspiration.


----------



## Sigmonster (Mar 24, 2021)

Vdark said:


> View attachment 119910
> 
> 
> Maybe he's looking into something like this?


That’s very similar to what I’m going for. I love Piotr’s stuff, but I want to take it a step further. I want to create a large oval shape if you’re looking down on it with a space in the middle (like a 0) instead of just a single large block, and then create an increasing slope from front to back so my smaller knives don’t look awkward, and then wrapped in leather just like Mr. Bear’s here


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 24, 2021)

Sigmonster said:


> That’s very similar to what I’m going for. I love Piotr’s stuff, but I want to take it a step further. I want to create a large oval shape if you’re looking down on it with a space in the middle (like a 0) instead of just a single large block, and then create an increasing slope from front to back so my smaller knives don’t look awkward, and then wrapped in leather just like Mr. Bear’s here



I’m trying to visualize what you are thinking of making. Looking straight down it’s an oval. So that means that the surface area isn’t flat? And it’s less flat on the shorter ends? And then when looking at it from the side it’s taller on one side and shorter on the other? Do I have that right in my head? One more question. Are the knives mounted handle up or handle down?


----------



## Up_dog128 (Mar 24, 2021)

I've made a couple magnetic knife strips, and I used the K&J calculator to get me in the ballpark for which magnets to get. There site is pretty easy to navigate, but their prices are high (I use ebay). I recommend getting just about the weakest magnets that will do the job, as this will save you money. I also back the magnets with 1/8" mild steel or other scrap sheet steel, as this directs more of the magnetic field to the side which will be facing the knife, meaning you get more bang for your buck from the magnets. When I've done this, I find about 2# of pull to be sufficient


----------



## Moooza (Mar 24, 2021)

I generally do two rows of magnets, using n42 rare earth magnets. Two grooves in the back using a router, leaving about 1-2mm of wood at the face. Magnet size in this example is 40mm x 6mm x 3mm, and align side by side. Heaps of pull strength, maybe too much.

To keep the magnets in place, I filled with a plastic resin.


----------



## Sigmonster (Mar 25, 2021)

gregfisk said:


> I’m trying to visualize what you are thinking of making. Looking straight down it’s an oval. So that means that the surface area isn’t flat? And it’s less flat on the shorter ends? And then when looking at it from the side it’s taller on one side and shorter on the other? Do I have that right in my head? One more question. Are the knives mounted handle up or handle down?


Hopefully this helps. Handles will be up


----------



## WPerry (Mar 25, 2021)

Handles up will give you some more leeway with pull, but to give you and idea, I'll copy/paste a quick project that I did - 










I had to experiment with the magnets (these are the magnets that I used) and the thickness of the wood, so that the bar would have the right holding power – enough so that the knives would stay put, but could still be removed pretty easily (with a little twist, cutting edge out). In the end, I had to route the dado so that the remaining thickness was about 1/8th of an inch and I had to stack two magnets on top of each other to increase their pull. I ended up using a total of 14 magnets and they’re all oriented in the same direction – I could have gotten the magnets closer to each other if I inverted every other pair, but that resulted in more pronounced dead spots between the magnets. As is, the pull is strongest in the middle of each magnet stack, but it’s still strong enough to hold between magnets, too.

Using fasteners to keep the magnets in place didn’t seem practical, so I covered them in epoxy. Keeping strong magnets in place for the pour and curing time can be a challenge when they’re this close together, they want to jump at each other, so I placed the bar face down on a metal table and then put the magnets in place – this made them stay in place, holding on to the table, and kept them from fighting each other.


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 25, 2021)

Sigmonster said:


> Hopefully this helps. Handles will be up



Yes, that’s what I was imagining. Thanks for the picture. That’s a really unique design and I think it would look great! The hardest part will probably be rounding off the ends but the build shouldn’t be too hard. How important is the space in the middle? Will it have a use or is it just for aesthetics?


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Mar 25, 2021)

Sigmonster said:


> Hopefully this helps. Handles will be up


So do the knives go in the hole, or on the outside?


----------



## Sigmonster (Mar 25, 2021)

gregfisk said:


> Yes, that’s what I was imagining. Thanks for the picture. That’s a really unique design and I think it would look great! The hardest part will probably be rounding off the ends but the build shouldn’t be too hard. How important is the space in the middle? Will it have a use or is it just for aesthetics?


Originally I was thinking aesthetics, but I might try to find a way to utilize it before I begin. Maybe I’ll widen it and create slots for my stones


----------



## Ceriano (Mar 30, 2021)

Moooza said:


> I generally do two rows of magnets, using n42 rare earth magnets. Two grooves in the back using a router, leaving about 1-2mm of wood at the face. Magnet size in this example is 40mm x 6mm x 3mm, and align side by side. Heaps of pull strength, maybe too much.
> 
> To keep the magnets in place, I filled with a plastic resin.
> 
> ...



Can these trap water and cause rust?


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 30, 2021)

I think most people install the magnets from behind so they don’t effect anything. When I first started buying rare earth magnets from K&J magnetics. They were one of the only places to buy them. I owned an alarm company and we did almost all high end custom work. We had to be very innovative sometimes on the custom doors and windows we were installing contacts on. It’s a fun store to shop at because they have a huge variety of shapes and sizes to look at.


----------



## nwshull (Mar 30, 2021)

I generally have several slots of quarter sized rare earth magnets with about a quarter inch of wood. I do columns of 3, 2-3 magnets per insert. I like Moozas actual lines or than my column approach though, though I like to cover up the back so you have additional space for those impulse buys. I'll have to implement it on my next one. I've decided to go all home made walnut magnet blocks as a control on how many knives I buy.


----------



## Moooza (Mar 30, 2021)

I tried individual magnets (i.e.. round magnets), spaced closely together. It didn't work too well because if the knife was placed correctly it could cause the knife to be pulled against the surface by the bevel. Even lines of bar magnets works best I reckon.

Also, like @Ceriano said, the knife needs to be completely dry before placing it back on.


----------

